# Playful dh rig for park



## Ybsurf (Aug 16, 2017)

Looking for a dh rig for park something playful and poppy for park laps only table top and drops (crank it up b line and such) I'm intermediate advanced trail rider but just starting dh. A forgiving and fun bike so far I have rocky mountain maiden, commencal furious and transition tr500/tr11 in mind . Any other suggestion? Also is air shock and fork is better for park?
Thanks


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

Ybsurf said:


> Looking for a dh rig for park something playful and poppy for park laps only table top and drops (crank it up b line and such) I'm intermediate advanced trail rider but just starting dh. A forgiving and fun bike so far I have rocky mountain maiden, commencal furious and transition tr500/tr11 in mind . Any other suggestion? Also is air shock and fork is better for park?
> Thanks


I've enjoyed my YT Tues a lot! I haven't had very much time on multiple dh bikes like I have a trail bike though.

I personally feel the frame should provide the progression of the spring curve and the shock/fork should work as a damper so for that reason I am a bigger fan of coil. Air shocks have come a Long ways though...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Maiden for sure.


----------



## mattnmtns (Sep 16, 2010)

Just got me a YT tues CF pro hitting park next week. Can’t wait. Seems like it’s going to be an awesome ride. 

Judging by your other post looks like you are looking to rent. Do yourself a favor and reserve a SC V10 from Fanatik bikes in whistler. Not to be confused with Fanatik out of Bellingham. You will not regret have the V10. First year I went out there I got a norco. It was a decent bike but honestly I didn’t find it that much better than my enduro rig. Next two years I got a V10. Going back to my ibis hd3 felt like riding a Walmart huffy carnage.


----------



## Ybsurf (Aug 16, 2017)

mattnmtns said:


> Just got me a YT tues CF pro hitting park next week. Can't wait. Seems like it's going to be an awesome ride.
> 
> Judging by your other post looks like you are looking to rent. Do yourself a favor and reserve a SC V10 from Fanatik bikes in whistler. Not to be confused with Fanatik out of Bellingham. You will not regret have the V10. First year I went out there I got a norco. It was a decent bike but honestly I didn't find it that much better than my enduro rig. Next two years I got a V10. Going back to my ibis hd3 felt like riding a Walmart huffy carnage.


How's your yt? It's on my list too as commencal furious, transition tr500/11 and banshee darkside and rm maiden which I'm gonna demo in 2 weeks can't wait and will decide from there if I just get my trail bike beefier.


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

Check out the Transition 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## twd953 (Aug 21, 2008)

Ybsurf said:


> Looking for a dh rig for park something playful and poppy for park laps only table top and drops (crank it up b line and such) I'm intermediate advanced trail rider but just starting dh. A forgiving and fun bike so far I have rocky mountain maiden, commencal furious and transition tr500/tr11 in mind . Any other suggestion? Also is air shock and fork is better for park?
> Thanks


How much time have you spent on DH bikes? For trails like B line and Crank it up, I'd rather be on my 160mm single crown bike than my DH bike since the smaller bike is lighter and more playful. For trails like A-Line, Dirt Merchant, Freight train, Fade to Black etc... I prefer the DH bike since the jumps are bigger and the braking bumps/holes are nastier.

You'll probably progress pretty quickly into hitting the more advanced stuff on a DH bike, so that is a good option if you're doing enough days of DH and that's where you want to head with your riding. But, I also know guys that are happy lapping Crank it up ALL DAY, without a desire to go bigger, so if that sounds like you, then a DH bike may be overkill if you're looking for something playful.

I prefer a good coil on the back. Haven't run a modern coil up front so can't compare, but air forks are pretty good these days.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

If you want something Playful do Not get a YT Tues or SantaCruz V10. They are the opposite of Playful. They are made as stick to the ground Race bikes. Awesome bikes but the opposite of playful. I did my first DH Race at Mammoth Mountain in 1994 and have owned Dozens of DH bikes and ridden Dozens more. The Rocky Mountain Maiden, Specialized Demo and NS Fuzz are 3 of the most Playful bikes I have ever ridden. If you are chasing World Cup Wins got with a Tues or V10 but if you want to PLAY in the Bike Park all day don't. I would say just my 2 cents but with the experience I have it might be at least 3 cents.


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

I just sold my TR500 and own Furious... both are playful. The TR500 run on the small side, is primary reason I upgraded to the Furious. You cannot beat the price on a Furious.


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

mattkock said:


> If you want something Playful do Not get a YT Tues or SantaCruz V10. They are the opposite of Playful. They are made as stick to the ground Race bikes. Awesome bikes but the opposite of playful. I did my first DH Race at Mammoth Mountain in 1994 and have owned Dozens of DH bikes and ridden Dozens more. The Rocky Mountain Maiden, Specialized Demo and NS Fuzz are 3 of the most Playful bikes I have ever ridden. If you are chasing World Cup Wins got with a Tues or V10 but if you want to PLAY in the Bike Park all day don't. I would say just my 2 cents but with the experience I have it might be at least 3 cents.


Haven't ridden one but the Intense M16 has been reviewed similarly- more point and shoot race sled.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Samo831 (Jan 19, 2015)

I just spent 5 days at Whistler on the new YT CF Pro Race. As far as jump lines I rode Crank it up and C More, but mostly Freight Train, A line & Dirt Merchant. I also rode a lot of the tech trails. This is my first DH bike. Last Whistler trip I rode my Nomad. The Nomad did fine, but I was beat to hell after 4 days. The Tues was awesome. My body didn’t take as much punishment, but hands were still super sore. I knew it would be better in the chunk and break bumps, but even though it’s bigger and heavier, I liked it way better on jump trails as well. It’s just way more stable and the weight doesn’t matter at all. It jumps as good as any bike I’ve ridden. Others may not consider it “playful” but I can’t imagine a better bike for Whistler. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

